# Philly Joe Jones Sextet "Blues For Dracula"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/nlzve9v7j4eiyxn12dmb6u2zmhtgitks

*
Tracklist:

1	Blues For Dracula. Composed By – Johnny Griffin. 8:19

2	Trick Street. Composed By – Owen Marshall. 3:55

3	Fiesta. Arranged By – "Philly" Joe Jones. Composed By – Cal Massey. 10:28

4	Tune-Up. Composed By – Miles Davis. 8:08

5	Ow! Composed By – Dizzy Gillespie. 12:12*


----------

